# Multiple off camera flashes - IR



## mrmills4 (Oct 29, 2011)

Hey gang, I'm pretty new to photography. I think I have a grasp on the basic's of how to use my camera and composing a shot, but I feel like I need a little schooling in lighting tech and gear. I've been lucky enough to have a chance to do some product photography and found out how much easier I'd be if I had 2 or more off camera speedlights. I have a Canon 60D with built in IR, but I don't know the best way to use multiple flashes. I don't really understand why I have to use a master flash attached to my camera or the built in flash in order to trigger another off camera flash. Im planning on getting a Canon 530EX as my main flash, but could I use less the less expensive 430EX as the slaves? Or even a 270EX on the hot-shoe and a couple 530EX's or 430EX's? Basically I'd like to know what my options are.

Thanks, hope I don't come off like a total doof! :|


----------



## MLeeK (Oct 29, 2011)

Yes, you can use the 430's as the slaves. Or even the Sigma 610DG Super can work as a master with your camera or the 610DG ST can work as the slaves and save you a bit of $.  The 580EX II is the one you'll want if that is the way you are going. The 430's could be either the I or II model for using as a slave. 
David Hobby (The Strobist Strobist) has some off brand that is supposed to be an outstanding option that  he recommends for the secondary flashes. His website will get you a long way in learning to use them off camera. Start with the right hand side drop downs and the 101 archive. 
Neil Van Niekerk has 2 awesome books for using speedlights also.


----------



## gsgary (Oct 29, 2011)

If your shooting OCF you don't want to be using a flash on camera, get some cheap triggers, a flash on your camera will flatten the effect of your off camera flashes


----------



## mrmills4 (Oct 29, 2011)

So if I get a 530EX as my master, can I keep it off of my hot shoe and still trigger multiple flashes? I used a 430EX off camera a couple times, but only got it to work when the on camera flash was also firing. I know the on camera flash isn't very flattering but did read an article in Pop Photo that the photographer used it, with two off camera flashes to stop the motion of a splash. It looked impressive! I believe the technique was called "feathering".

Also, anyone have opinions on good softbox's for speedlights?


----------



## bazooka (Oct 29, 2011)

Canon flashes (at least the 550EX and the 580EXII that I've used) do not have an optical slave so they cannot be triggered by a non-canon flash without mounting them to a separate optical slave.


----------



## MLeeK (Oct 29, 2011)

The new sigma's work with the canon's. The older sigmas don't. My 610DG Super can trigger my canon flashes. My 530DG Super cannot. 

I also just realized my bunch of numbers on that Canon 580EX II flash and fixed it! Fingers going too fast! LOL!


----------

